# Platy has puffed scales??



## Desiré (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

So about 8 months ago I acquired a fluval edge for my birthday and I have filled it with a bunch of live plants, 3 male platy's, 5 tetra, and a little algae eater of some sort (not a pleco). My oldest Platy is about 5 or 6 months? Anyway, I came home yesterday and noticed that on his back left side, the area just down from his dorsal fin to his pecker and almost back to his tail, a cluster of scales are puffed out. The rest of him is not swollen, he is by no means fat and this came on pretty quick. He seems to be behaving normally as far as I can tell. I observe my fishies often and do weekly water changes. 

Does anybody have any idea about what might be going on and maybe what I can do to fix his problem? Should I be quarantining him?? He is my favsie and I just couldn't stand it if knocked off already!!! 

Thanks,
Desiré


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It appears your fish may have 'dropsy' which is a kind of internal bacterial infection which causes buildup of internal fluids which in turn leads to the raised scales and subsequent puffy belly. Don't get too alarm. It happens to other's tank. It may be from numerous reasons from poor water quality, over feeding, over populated fish tank, fish stress...nonetheless, the fish is a bit sick. Before going out and spending tons of money on medicine, there are methods such as doing more frequent water changes (do 10% - 20%, but more frequent, put some aquarium salt to boost fish immune system). This may improve the fish's health. You'll know then whether it'll survive or not. I just don't see going out spending $10 on medication for a platy, but that's just me. Just weigh out your options first. And if you can't stand the fact of it getting knocked off already, well 8 months is a pretty long time and i'm sure the fish was well taken care of. Remember, there's always someone out there that has had a fish for 5 years and cost a lot of money go belly up.

Isolating the fish can save the rest of the other fish in the tank.

Depending on the size of your fish tank and the amount of water in it, how much you feed the fish...platies poop a lot and water quality becomes bad fast. Feeding them less in the future may be an option.

Here are some background information on dropsy:
Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.
My Platy has Dropsy... has anyone had success with treatment? - Yahoo! Answers
Dropsy in Pet Fish
Tropical Fish Dropsy - Fish Dropsy Symptoms, Causes, and Cure


----------



## Desiré (Aug 21, 2011)

jobber, 

He is not swollen in the least excepting the area that puffed out so I doubt it's dropsy... I do add just under a tsp. of aquarium salt to my 6 gallons w/ my weekly water change, I'm afraid to do much more as I have many live plants and I've read lots of things about the salt being bad for them.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, too much salt is bad for live plants especially for 6 gallon of water. Maybe posting a picture of it and perhaps someone on this forum can ID and provide you with info.


----------

